# FYI - Local Craigslist listing. Zanesville, Ohio



## callagher (Sep 7, 2007)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/415765346.html

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-09-06, 6:33PM EDT


gas powered bandmill, manual power 11hp honda motor, cuts 18 foot long logs 
by 32" in diameter trailer setup to pull behind vehicle then set on ground if you want will easily cut 5000 board feet a day. one year old 




Location: zanesville


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 7, 2007)

> will easily cut 5000 board feet a day.



Now, that's something i'd like to see!!

Rob


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 8, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Now, that's something i'd like to see!!
> 
> Rob



I think an extra "0" got tossed in on that one. That, or the days are longer there.

Mark


----------



## Andy Harden (Sep 8, 2007)

I am hard pressed to cut 5000 ft in a day with 2 helpers and perfect logs, starting at daylight and cutting till dark with a fully hydraulic mill and a skid steer loader.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

